# الان نظارات راي بان بأشكالها الجديده الموضه الان ...... الكميه محدوده ..



## بنت البدو (27 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .....​​

كيفكم .... ان شاء الله بخير ...​ 

نظارات راي بان بأشكالها الجديده والمتميزه متوفره ​ 
للي في منطقة الرياض تصلها بنفس اليوم اللي تطلبيه فيه و التسليم يد بيد ​ 
اما خارج مدينة الرياض تحويل على حسابي في ​ 
سامبا او الراجحي او الاهلي ​ 
والشحن عن طريق اي شركة تطلبها الزبونه ​ 
وراح يكون متوفر مع النظاره اغراضها كااااااااااامله ..​ 
وبنسبه الاسعار كل نظاره بـ 300ريال بس




​ 
والنظاره اصليه 100 %



​ 
يلا بسم الله نبدأ ...​ 

هذا شكل جديد من راي بان وهذا الموضه اللحين ​​*​


*

 مركز تحميل*​ 
*

 مركز تحميل*​ 
*

 مركز تحميل*​ 
*

 مركز تحميل*​ 
*

 مركز تحميل*​ 
*

 مركز تحميل*​ 
*

 مركز تحميل*​ 
*

 مركز تحميل*​ 
*

 مركز تحميل*​ 
*

 مركز تحميل*​ 
*

 مركز تحميل*​ 
*وهذا شكل جديد بلإطار اللي فوق ...فخم *
*

 مركز تحميل*​ 
*

 مركز تحميل*​ 
*

 مركز تحميل*​ 
*...................*​ 
*

 مركز تحميل*​ 
*

 مركز تحميل*​ 
*

 مركز تحميل*​ 
*

 مركز تحميل*​ 
*

 مركز تحميل*​ 
*

 مركز تحميل*​ 
*

 مركز تحميل*​ 
*

 مركز تحميل*​ 
*وهذا شكل اخر من راي بان مره روعه ومرغوووب ....*​ 
*

 مركز تحميل*

​ يتبـــــــع
​


----------



## بنت البدو (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الان نظارات راي بان بأشكالها الجديده الموضه الان ...... الكميه محدوده ..*

وهذا شكل من نظارات راي بان جديد ومميز لبست مثله النجمه ( باريس هيلتون ) ..



 مركز تحميل



 مركز تحميل



 مركز تحميل



 مركز تحميل



 مركز تحميل




 مركز تحميل



 مركز تحميل



 مركز تحميل



 مركز تحميل



 مركز تحميل


----------



## بنت البدو (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الان نظارات راي بان بأشكالها الجديده الموضه الان ...... الكميه محدوده ..*

وهذا شكل اخر من راي بان ....مميز


 مركز تحميل



 مركز تحميل



 مركز تحميل



 مركز تحميل

*وهذي اشكال مختلفه من راي بان .......*



 مركز تحميل



 مركز تحميل



 مركز تحميل



 مركز تحميل

*واللي فيه عندها صورة نظاره ما عرضته و لون ما عرضته ترسله لي ... وانا بأذن الله راح اوفره لها 

واللي عندها صورة نظاره من ماركة غير راي بان اي ماركه تجيب لي صورة النظاره واسم الماركه واوفرها لها بأذن الله ...


هذا الايميل للي مو مسجل بالمنتدى ..

raybin6 @live .com

للجااااااااااااااااااااادين فقط 

ارفعو موضوعي بدعوه رفع الله قدركم بالدنيا ولاخره *​ 

[/CENTER]


----------

